# 4'' shop made rotary table



## fast67ford (Mar 2, 2014)

*4'' shop made rotary table (with prints)*

Alright, i recently acquired a Sherline mill and thought it would be fun to make a rotary table for it. I got quite a lot of inspiration from this gentleman and his web site http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/mill/rotary/rotary1.html This guy did a vary good job of explaining the whole process, from machining to assembly. so i wont bother with a lot of details about the project unless someone has a question. And i kind of rushed through the blueprints, so if im missing some important dimensions let me know. 

Ill start with a parts list of the things i didn't make. 
*- Ball Bearing - Flanged (1/4" Bore, 1/2" OD) https://www.sparkfun.com/products/12611
*


*- Timken Set2 ( LM11949 & LM11910) http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0071B0Y48/ref=oh_details_o04_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
*


*- Gear:  (A 1B 6-N32060A)  https://sdp-si.com/eStore/Catalog
- Worm:  (A 1 C55-55N32)*






IMG_20140223_123055 by fast_67ford, on Flickr





IMG_20140223_112306 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20140223_112341 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20140223_111956 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20140223_123127 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20140223_123214 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20140224_072516 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20140302_092903 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20140302_092921 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20140302_092930 by fast_67ford, on Flickr

The dial is zero adjustable, just loosen the shcs and the white dial spins then just snug it up with your fingers and its locked in place again. i just wrote the numbers on with a sharpie (not in picture) until i feel the need to try to stamp them in. Also i wanted to say i made the worm handle assembly separate from the body so i could move it toward or away from the worm gear, to adjust backlash; Right now there is nearly zero backlash. 


Here are the prints. 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3IrEv9iYhGKdFBCSm51MmdtaW8/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow!!  Very nice work.


----------



## CoopVA (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schor (Mar 2, 2014)

Very nice work. I want a rotary table, but I'll probably just buy one. But now you've got me thinking of another project.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 2, 2014)

that is seriously impressive, well done!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 2, 2014)

Extremely well thought out and done. Congratulations on a tool that will last a lifetime.

 "Billy GT"


----------



## iron man (Mar 2, 2014)

I like seeing stuff like this good job I bet its fun to play with.. Ray


----------



## fast67ford (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks everybody, now i need to make something besides tools and fixtures for my machines.


----------



## vapremac (Mar 2, 2014)

Job well done !


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 2, 2014)

fast67ford said:


> Thanks everybody, now i need to make something besides tools and fixtures for my machines.



But its fun making tools for tools

Cheers Phil


----------



## James Puckett (May 6, 2014)

Fantastic wip I am amazed might be a little ambitious for me I'm just starting out but I will make one.


----------



## CNCMAN (Jun 22, 2014)

very cool.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 22, 2014)

nice job. you do excellent work!!
:worship:


----------



## sped35 (Jun 28, 2014)

Very well done!! I am jealous!


----------



## Bishop (Jun 29, 2014)

Very nice work, the white dial and black etching is fantastic. 

Shawn


----------



## smallfly (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: 4'' shop made rotary table (with prints)*



fast67ford said:


> Alright, i recently acquired a Sherline mill and thought it would be fun to make a rotary table for it. I got quite a lot of inspiration from this gentleman and his web site http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/mill/rotary/rotary1.html This guy did a vary good job of explaining the whole process, from machining to assembly. so i wont bother with a lot of details about the project unless someone has a question. And i kind of rushed through the blueprints, so if im missing some important dimensions let me know.
> 
> Ill start with a parts list of the things i didn't make.
> *- Ball Bearing - Flanged (1/4" Bore, 1/2" OD) https://www.sparkfun.com/products/12611
> ...



       you really  really  do some very  nice  work. that R.T. is  beautiful !

       re  steve  in  mt.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 3, 2014)

I agree. A great job,and no doubt superior to a purchased table unless it was of top grade quality.


----------



## melsdad (Jul 8, 2014)

Great piece of work! You should get many years of use out of it.


----------



## markknx (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Tim9 (Feb 21, 2019)

Just looking over some older posts of tooling and ran across this. I too really like Dean's Photo website of his machining projects. He's now retired but still has his projects posted. He has some really great stuff and there's no telling how much longer he will keep the website there. That said, one can download the prints and projects still and I highly recommend checking his stuff out. It is all first class IMO. 
http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/projects.html


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Feb 21, 2019)

Awesome project and execution. Thanks for sharing.


----------

